# i modified some perch rigs



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

today i reworked some perch crappie rigs . and will also be using some small spoons ,i think they are from chaunc. caught quite a few on the 1 chartreuse micro spoons already. hope i still get a chance to use them this year. the green beaded ones i coppied from a friend that outfishes me for perch using his green beaded rigs.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice rigs - probably make fish just want to jump on.

Say, what kind of sppons are those. I bought several this past spring at the fishermen's flea market and lost a good one the other day. Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

not sure. may be from chaunc . he makes them i believe. i found them on the microspoons website posted at the top of the ogf pages.http://www.microspoons.com/apps/webstore/products/category/192686?page=1


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Van those look great!

John


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like Microspoons! Good idea, hopefully you'll get a chance to try em out soon!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The green beads have out fished the red on my boat too.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have used the 1 green spoon with very good results. maybe you can see the missing paint on it.


----------

